# Stove picture, finally!



## Nokoni (Aug 6, 2006)

Finally I've made my lazy self post a picture.  I'm doing a little work to the wall behind the stove this summer.  Stove was installed late November last year and burned like a dream all last winter.  I'll post some of it burning once the time is right.


----------



## bruce56bb (Aug 6, 2006)

congrats noko


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a fine stove.  I like the Jotul door handles they're beefy.


----------



## Mo Heat (Aug 6, 2006)

I really like the rear exit. Looks like a marketing brochure.

What's that nice looking hearth pad made of?


----------



## Roospike (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks good . Are you going to brick / tile the back wall ?


----------



## ourhouse (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks great, nice stove. My new one goes in soon.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 6, 2006)

Great looking insall,, the first thing that caugt my eye was the hearth pad. Looks great!


----------



## Nokoni (Aug 7, 2006)

The hearth pad is one big piece of slate.  It is actually reclaimed/recycled from an old public school building in the city I live in.  I wanted a big piece of slate and when I went to the stone place I about died when they told me how much it would be.  They happened to mention that they had this chalkboard from an old school that nobody wanted.  I said "nobody but me!". I had to cut into my wood floor, the wood floor you see in the pic. is not the original floor so there is another old wood floor below that one.  I cut into the top/new wood floor and put micore and then the slate.  The room is small so I wanted it to be as low as possible.  As for the wall~behind that wall is brick from about four feet up and below that is a big hole from the previous gas insert which replaced the original some kind of coal burning stove/chimney.  I know there was coal in there because when I took the mantel off I got a head full and room full of coal dust.  We covered the hole with cement board.  It has been hard to get it smooth so that is what I'm working on.  Last year I just wanted to get the stove going so I didn't smooth it out too much.  Now I'm adding thin layers of stuco and in the end I will repaint it.  Thanks for the compliments!


----------

